# My Sleepy Hollow Themed Halloween Party 2011



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it!  

Looks great.


----------



## Spookshow Baby (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That tombstone turned out great. Itd be cool to have a party in a barn. Looks great!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow! that looks amazing. gret job!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks fantastic! And the barn is definitely the perfect setting for this theme


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! Looks amazing! Great work


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive! Good job!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

freakin incredible.

I just have one question....does the jello shot syringe have a need on it? I've never done one and i'm curious.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

davidsdesire said:


> freakin incredible.
> 
> I just have one question....does the jello shot syringe have a need on it? I've never done one and i'm curious.


No, no needles. I stuck toothpicks in the pumpkin far enough that when you pulled the syringe off, the toothpick stayed behind. The jello I used was black cherry jello and I found a recipe online that described how many oz. of vodka to mix in depending on the proof. It worked out great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job!

The barn is such a great place to have a Halloween party. I always enjoy pics from these that have so much room. Obcessedwithit has a great party and uses her barn and outdoor area in a great way.

Many years ago I sponsored a high school Halloween party and we had it at a little school that our district only used for the alternative school. It was out in the country and only had about 5 classrooms and a huge gym. We used the gym. The night was windy and very spooky. We really decorated and dressed up and had so much fun. However, it was REALLY creepy out there.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job. I love all the candelabras and chandelier. How lucky are you to have that wonderful old barn for a party.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow,looks amazing,everything looks great!I'd kill to have a place that large to throw a party in.Nicely done!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

So fantastic! I love that chandelier and the wild woods and the tombstone!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the decor!!!!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Wish I had a barn! Hey are the black cloths on the table real cloth or like paper? Also did you rent or buy them?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Everything looks amazing!! I love the setting...the barn was perfect for the theme.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

This is gorgeous! Must forward to the husband unit as the Legend of Sleepy Hollow is his all time favorite story.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Amazing! Great Job!


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

star_girl_mag said:


> That looks fantastic! Wish I had a barn! Hey are the black cloths on the table real cloth or like paper? Also did you rent or buy them?


I bought the tablecloths from www.tableclothfactory.com. The tables themselves came from SAMs club. They were 30 dollars a piece.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Outstanding job! Late to the party, I know.  But really, you do wonderful work


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW Perfection! I love everything!!!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks spectacular! Great job


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Too cool. The syringe idea was very clever. Wish I had an old barn!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I just found this thread. Got to say I LOVE the idea of a party in a barn... and the jello shots in syringes is a great idea! Love it all.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that is awesome cant wait to try out the jello shot idea


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool use of a barn. Did you have a problem with anyone kicking up a lot of dust, looks like a dirt floor?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures. Nothing speaks more about an old-fashioned, rustic Halloween than having a party in a barn with such great decor. I wish I knew someone who hosted one like yours. The few friends of mine who even hold one make them more about drinking than the holiday.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great setting for your theme. I especially like the lighting. It sets the right ambiance for the party. Lots of details. Great job. Did you have dancing??


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I traded a DJ wedding photographer services for his DJ services, so I had a professional DJ all night. I advised the girls to not wear heels because the floor of the barn is gravel... But dancing was still happening! Lol.... The first hour of the party I had the DJ play traditional Halloween music and no DJ lights so all the ambiance lighting could be seen for a good hour. Then the DJ started playing dance music and using his lights for a club like atmosphere.


----------



## Kilgore (Oct 4, 2013)

walk7856 said:


> Hey all! My party was last weekend and it was a huge success! I had over 100 ppl show up and the costumes were awesome. The setting was an old barn on my father's property along the Ohio River. We smoked pork and chicken for dinner and there was a dessert table for guests' enjoyment as well. I uploaded some pictures for you to look at.


It’s been a while. Do you still have sleepy hallow pics. Nothing is popping up. Would love to see


----------

